# Anyone headed to Erie?



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Anyone thinking about heading up to Erie that wants company pls let me know. Thanks!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I will be looking to cast for eyes next weekend when the kids are gone.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

KTkiff said:


> I will be looking to cast for eyes next weekend when the kids are gone.


Would love to get out as well. Where do you plan on going out of?


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I might in as well for some


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

I always, always, always go out of Fairport Harbor. I grew up there so it's just a habit. I launch at the dog beach. Nice to be greeted by wagging tails when you come back!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Probably the Gold


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Looking at heading out Saturday morning (weather dependent) from either RR or Edgewater and troll the Gold Coast area. If anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

I want to go tomorrow after 1pm, anybody going out?


----------



## miroslav (Dec 27, 2015)

I am planning on going out to Fairport Harbor this evening if anyone is interested.


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Miroslav thanks for posting. I wish I ould make it. Haven't been up in a few weeks, what's the program for tonight?


----------



## miroslav (Dec 27, 2015)

Lake forecast looks good, wind 10 knots or less, waves 1 foot or less. Figure I'd go troll some crankbaits around the harbor and see what bites. probably gonna hit the water around 7:00ish and stay out till sun sets, maybe later. I usually launch off the dog beach at the park too.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Heading up to launch out of Rocky River to do some trolling around 2:30-3:00! If anyone wants to meet up shoot me a pm!


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

mountainbikingrn said:


> Heading up to launch out of Rocky River to do some trolling around 2:30-3:00! If anyone wants to meet up shoot me a pm!


Best day I have ever had on Erie after the storms today! Boated 2 keepers (19" and 21") and lost 4 more keepers at the boat (one would have my PB Erie walleye)! Unfortunately I knocked my net overboard while wrangling a 28"+ sheephead, going net less resulted in lost fish. All species combined I caught around 40 fish.


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Now that's the kind of report I like to see. Well done, too bad about the net but I would have tossed my net in the water for action like that!


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

How far out did you end up going? Thinking of going out after work next week


mountainbikingrn said:


> Best day I have ever had on Erie after the storms today! Boated 2 keepers (19" and 21") and lost 4 more keepers at the boat (one would have my PB Erie walleye)! Unfortunately I knocked my net overboard while wrangling a 28"+ sheephead, going net less resulted in lost fish. All species combined I caught around 40 fish.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Roughly a mile.


----------



## miroslav (Dec 27, 2015)

What were you using for bait? I'm thinking about going out tomorrow after work. Around 4:00pm


----------



## NoCarping (Mar 25, 2015)

Did you head east of RR towards CLE? That is what I typically do from there. I usually end up with WB and Sheep in and around the mouth.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Fished spoons on dipseys. Yes I fished east of RR. I agree the mouth is always good for a ton of nontarget species!


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Anybody going out today? Thinking of going out around 3pm out of goldcoast


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

Conneaut tommorow open seat


----------

